# tanzanian river biotope



## classen_eventer (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone know of fish and plant species (preferably small and available in the trade) that would be typical of an east african river? Lots on west african biotopes but can't find much for east africa. Thanks!


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

classen_eventer said:


> Anyone know of fish and plant species (preferably small and available in the trade) that would be typical of an east african river? Lots on west african biotopes but can't find much for east africa. Thanks!


Couldn't find any small fish but found one (probably not of use though) Mbu pufferfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

